# Which one should I choose?



## Ahaz (May 20, 2007)

I posted this on BikeForums.net before I knew about this forum, and I'm hoping you guys can give me some insight.

After doing some research and riding some bikes, I came to the conclusion that I wanted a Motobecane Immortal Force. Now bear with me! I know, another bikesdirect post.

I put down my $100 (the bike's available in July), and have been saving my pennies so I'll have enough to pay it off immediately. Well, I got a nice bonus at work today, so I reached my goal early. And then last night, I see that bikesdirect has two new offerings: a full Campy Record bike and a full SRAM Force bike.

Assuming that bikesdirect will let me cancel my pre-order and move that $100 over to another bike, which one would you choose? 


*Bottechia *
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/bottecchia/bzeuro_pre.htm










Record would be cool, but I'm coming from a el cheapo flat handle road bike, so who knows if I would appreciate it. Thumb shifters do sound neat. The components like wheels, handle bars, stem, seatpost, etc. on the bike seem at a lower level than the Immortal Force and the Le Champion Force. I like the fact that I would be buying a top of the line group set with most of my money, which could be moved to a different frame (or new components added to the stock frame) down the line.

$1,700


*Le Champion Force*
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_force08_forum_sale.htm










Again I have no experience using SRAM, but their shifting idea sounds pretty sweet. The introduction of a new top of the line group might drop the value of the Force groupset, but just looking at it as is, it seems pretty innovative and economical compared with Record and Dura-Ace. It's $200 less than the Record bike.

$1,500


*Immortal Force*
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/immortalforce_instock.htm










I'll admit it - the bike's carbon fiber and that's what initially drew me to it. Now, I'm not so sure. I haven't fallen in a few weeks, but my first two times out with clipless pedals were rough, and I never really considered the fragility of carbon. Is that a valid concern? I think this is the best looking bike out of the three, based on both color and the fact that it's carbon. I'm the least excited about the Ultegra groupset, though. It seems like with this bike I would be paying more for the frame, while with the other two I'd be paying more for Record/Force. Hmm, maybe we should just all ignore that last statement. No need to start any bikesdirect drama.

$1,500



I guess right now I'm leaning the tiniest bit towards the Le Champion SL Force, but I'm very undecided. I don't race. I ride about 6 hours a week now, and I'm always looking to increase that number. I have set routes that I ride, and I try to beat my previous times, but a big part of my enjoyment comes from just being outdoors and riding around. I wouldn't say I want a lazy comfortable cruiser, because I'm much happier when I'm going fast, but I don't need anything pro worthy.

Carbon bikes are supposedly more comfortable, which I might enjoy. I don't have any specific complaints about my aluminum bike right now, but I've never experienced the other side either.

My bike is at 24.5 pounds right now, and I think that is kinda heavy. We don't have _too_ many big hills here, but there isn't much flat ground. I'd say it's wavy. Lots of small up and down, but it can get real tiring as the ride goes on. Something light that climbs well would be cool. Right now I spend most of my time on the small chain ring on my triple.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

First off, if you've read any of the other previous threads about bikes from BD, then you probably have a good idea about what's about to happen. When the tomb robbers show up just forgive and ignore them. It's a compulsion which they cannot control.

Secondly, I have a Le Champion bought in late July '06. It has the Ultegra grupo. This bike works well for me. My guess is that any of those bikes you have selected will work fine for you, and that is the problem. Carbon will offer a bit smoother ride than all aluminum or aluminum with carbon stays and I do agree with you about the Immortal Force in white...it rocks.

Good luck and enjoy whichever you choose.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Ahaz said:


> I posted this on BikeForums.net before I knew about this forum, and I'm hoping you guys can give me some insight.


i agree with the advice given in your Bikeforums thread....Immortal Force ftw!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

From a function stand point all three groups will work the same. No real benefit one-way or the other. Record has the most bling appeal, Sram is cool because it's new but I suspect the happy ultegra users out number them 4 to 1 combined.

The wheels on the Record bike have no history and maybe garbage. 


It sounds like you got a hard on for the CF bike so get it.

I hope you sleep well at night knowing you are funding Fascist:thumbsup:


----------



## Ahaz (May 20, 2007)

Oversane said:


> My guess is that any of those bikes you have selected will work fine for you, and that is the problem.


I think you hit the nail on the head with that one. 

Maybe I should just do nothing, and get my Immortal Force come July - the bike has garnered a ton praise.

I don't know if I'd say I have a hardon for a carbon bike, but yeah, at least a semi :blush2:. Oh, and a fascist? Is Mike from BikesDirect just a nickname for Mussolini Jr.????


----------



## Ahaz (May 20, 2007)

Oh yeah, kinda off topic, but how the hell is the Le Champion SL so light? 15.1 pounds is insane! Same frame weight and group set as the Immortal Force, so it's got to be in the wheels, saddle, seat post, handle bars, etc., right?

God I hope I'm not turning into a weight weenie. If I start spending $$$ on titanium bolts and $100+ water bottle cages, I hope somebody will hold an intervention for me.

EDIT: Okay, another question for you guys. What do you think of the Immortal Spirit compared to the Immortal Force? For $400 you get Ritchey WCS Protocols versus Ritchey Pro wheels; slightly nicer stem, seatpost and crank; handlebars that don't look like they were designed by someone who hates cyclists; and of course, Dura Ace.

I've heard nothing but great things about the Protocols, and I would most likely be buying new handlebars right away if I got the Immortal Force. Other than that, I'm not sure how big of a difference I would notice in the other stuff.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

I had a similar question so instead of posting a new thread, I'm going to semi-hijack yours =P. Hope you don't mind!

I've been looking at the Immortal series (I also have a hard on for CF) and I think the components on the Force will do just fine, heck even the Pro would be okay. However I'm big on the black so that means I'll be getting either the Pro or the Spirit. My question is, should I stick with the Pro or plunk down the cash and jump up to a Spirit? Money isn't really an issue, but I am looking for the most bang for the buck (as long as the frame is black).

My current ride is a 2005 Lemond Poprad so I'm semi familiar with the 105 group. My other question is, I'm currently riding a 52cm, should I drop down to a 50cm on the Immortal or go up to a 53cm? Which bikes from big manufacturers have a similar geometry? I'd like to go to my LBS to ride one around to figure out which size would be best for me.

Finally, the bike that got me thinking about purchasing a new bike was the Raleigh Supercourse 2007. A shop in NJ is offering it for $1199 plus 3.5% tax so it's the same price as the Pro, except the Pro has superior components...

What to do what to do?!


----------



## Ahaz (May 20, 2007)

dcdomain said:


> I had a similar question so instead of posting a new thread, I'm going to semi-hijack yours =P. Hope you don't mind!
> 
> My current ride is a 2005 Lemond Poprad so I'm semi familiar with the 105 group. My other question is, I'm currently riding a 52cm, should I drop down to a 50cm on the Immortal or go up to a 53cm? Which bikes from big manufacturers have a similar geometry? I'd like to go to my LBS to ride one around to figure out which size would be best for me.



Hijack away buddy! Regarding the size issue, several people in the Immortal Force thread on BikeForums have reported that the bikes feel 'small'. I'd compare the geometry to what you ride now and use that to make an educated decision, but I'm pretty sure you'd want to go up to the 53cm.

I've decided I'd like to go with the Le Champion FORCE. At the current BikeForums sale price, it's just too good a deal to pass up imo. Mike, if you see this, I sent you guys an email asking if I could cancel my Immortal Force pre-order and just buy the FORCE right now.


----------

